# Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen



## PapaBear (24. September 2009)

So ich habe euch gewarnt das ich dumme Fragen stellen könnte.
Ich wollte mal nachhaken ob einer von euch ne Möglichkeit kennt, dass man als Berliner den Fischereischein in einem anderen Bundesland machen kann. Es geht mir darum das hier die Kurse und die abschließende Prüfung nur an Wochenenden stattfinden. Da ich aber eine sehr lebhafte dreijährige zu Hause habe und eine hochschwangere Frau kann ich an den Wochenenden aber nicht den ganzen Tag verschwinden. Es geht mir nicht darum die Kurse oder die Gebühren zu umgehen sondern den Zeitfaktor Wochenende. Für alle die meinen wer dazu keine Zeit hat hat auch keine Zeit zum angeln, dass ist Bullsh.. . Da ich die Notwendigkeit des Fischereischeins einsehe und nicht nur im Forellenteich oder im Urlaub angeln möchte und auch nicht irgendwann in Versuchung komme mich schwarz an einen See oder so zu setze, wäre ich für Auskünfte eurer seits sehr dankbar.


----------



## Crotalus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Du kannst grundsätzlich die Prüfung nur in dem Bundesland ablegen in welchem du deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast. Sorry, das ich dir da keine andere Antwort geben kann. Du musst, wenn du den Schein woanders machen möchtest, also deinen Hauptwohnsitz ummelden...


----------



## PapaBear (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Sowas habe ich mir leider schon gedacht.


----------



## Hannibal78 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

das stimmt nicht. ich bin berliner und hab in brandenburg den schein gemacht, dadurch geld und zeit gespart. die frage kam schon mal, such mal im forum. da findest du alle infos.
ansonsten wend dich an die (untere?) fischereibehörde in brandenburg a.d. havel, da hab ich den schein gemacht.

edit: schau mal hier nach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144264
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=129987


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Hab meinen damals auch in Brandenburg gemacht ... Prüfung in Potsdam... Kein Lehrgang notwendig ... http://www.anglerpruefung-brandenburg.de/ , und hier Links zur Vorbereitung http://service.brandenburg.de/lis/detail.php/117097 und http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/f_fragen.pdf


----------



## PapaBear (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Da danke ich aber sehr und werde mich noch diese Woche mal ordentlich mit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## belle-hro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Du kannst grundsätzlich die Prüfung nur in dem Bundesland ablegen in welchem du deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast.


 
#d fallig fölsch.

Den Fischereischein aufgrund einer Prüfung musst du dort ausstellen lassen wo dein Hauptwohnsitz ist.

Die Frage stellt sich nur ob dein Heimat-Bundesland die Prüfung aus einem anderem Bundesland anerkennt.

Das Bundesland Berlin hat keine Probleme damit, hier wird die Prüfung aus einem anderem Bundesland anerkannt. Ich habe bei mir auf den Lehrgängen schon einige Berliner gehabt. Brandenburg z.B. hat damit sehr wohl ein problem eine Prüfung aus einem anderem Bundesland anzuerkennen!|uhoh:

Es gibt Bundesländer denen ist es beim Antrag des Fischereischeines völlig schnuppe, ob du die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang geschafft hast, andere wiederrum erkennen eine Prüfung nur an, wenn z.B. 30 Lehrstunden absolviert wurden.

Es lebe der Förderalismus:v


----------



## PapaBear (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos.
Habe gerade Mal eine Email mit Bitte um Infos an die leute aus dem Link von ToxicToolz gesendet. Hätte es zwar gerne persönlich am Telefon gemacht aber irgendwie spinnt´s Telefon gerade. Mal sehen was bei rumkommt.#c


----------



## belle-hro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Wenn der Trip nicht zu weit is, bis nach Rostock guckste hier:
http://www.albacon.de/angelninrostock/?site=lehrgänge&show=menue_angelschule&gif=gif_lehrgänge


----------



## PapaBear (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Habe heute Morgen die Antwort auf meine gestrige email bekommen.
Ich muß einfach nur den Antrag auf Zulassung zur Prüfung ausfüllen, hinschicken und dann kann ich sogar noch am 18.10 an der Prüfung teilnehmen.#6#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

PapaBear, das ist doch Super. Nen Kumpel von mir geht auch am 18´ten dort hin. Na dann wünsch Ick euch beiden das aller beste für diesen Tag ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Nein Martin, BRB ist VorbereitungskursFREI


Steht auch in meinem ersten LINK drin ...

 ZITAT: 
Für die Absicherung eines erfolgreichen Prüfungsverlaufes werden rechtzeitig vor den Prüfungen Vorbe-reitungslehrgänge in Zusammenarbeit mit dem DAV organisiert. Die Lehrgangsdurchführung erfolgt an jeweils 3 Tagen. Pro Teilnehmer wird eine Gebühr in Höhe von 50,00 Euro erhoben. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, spezielles, für die Brandenburger Prüfung zugeschnittenes Lehrmaterial (Buch und CD mit Prüfungsfragen a 17,50 €) zu erwerben. Für die Teilnahme am Vorbereitungslehrgang ist eine Anmeldung erwünscht. Die Prüfung erfolgt jeweils unmittelbar nach Abschluss des Lehrganges am Folgetag. Die Prüfungsgebühren betragen 25,00 €. Die Teilnahme am Lehrgang erfolgt auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Yeep, dat ist in Berlin leider nicht anders. Und durch meine Arbeitszeiten damals blieb mir auch nur die Flucht nach Brandenburg...


----------



## PapaBear (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Also mal gucken die Prüfung aus dem einen link habe ich mit 0 Fehlern hingelegt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Die Onlineprüfung ? Alle 5 Themenbereiche? Na dat kann sich doch sehen lassen 

Immer weiter üben, die Fragen ändern sich ja jedesmal ...


----------



## Squirrelina (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> GLÜCK GEHABT!!
> 
> In Bayern muss ein Nachwweis über soundsoviele Pflichtstunden erbracht werden, um überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden - Ohne Kurs keine Prüfung... Das ist natürlich für Schichtarbeiter oder andere Berufsgruppen ein richtiger Mist....


 

tja bayern-im ausland ist halt vieles anders!!!!!:q


und vorallem muss sagen:

das niedersachsen die bei belle erworbenen prüfungen gar nicht toll findet und ohne anwalt-und womöglichen rechtsstreit was ich jetzt erfahren habe nicht annimmt!!!!warum??weil sie behaupten dort würden keine prüfungen vollzogen und lehrgang an einem wochenende und dort würde man den schein einfach nur kaufen brauchen

eindfach zum #d die einstellung dort in niedersachsen!!!


----------



## Squirrelina (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> naja, ne "erworbene Prüfung" würde ich auch nicht anerkennen, da diese wie der Name schon sagt nur "gekauft" ist


 
ist sie ja aber nicht bei belle hro wird sie genauso wie bei allen anderen auch durch prüfung und dann bestehen oder nicht ,,erworben´´

aber die niedersachsen streuben sich eben mit dem gedanken dases an einem wochenende geschieht-was natürlich weniger kosten birgt für den ausrichter der kurse als wenn der verein 6wochenlang 2tage pro woche welche stellt die ein den unterricht da rüberbringen!


----------



## PapaBear (25. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Ich bestreite nicht das solche Kurse ihre richtigkeit haben. Und wie schon gepostet liegt es mir fern mich davor zu drücken.Und um die Prüfung in Brandenburg zu bestehen liegts ja an mir dafür zu lernen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. September 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



PapaBear schrieb:


> Und um die Prüfung in Brandenburg zu bestehen liegts ja an mir dafür zu lernen.


 

Genau, und ob man da nun allein lernt, oder mit 25 anderen Leuten ist doch egal. Den Richtigen Umgang mit Fisch und Rute, bringt einem auch im Kurs niemand bei.


----------



## PapaBear (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Oh man ich kann den 18ten kaum noch erwarten. Noch volle 17 Tage warten|uhoh:. Werde das Ergebnis dann hier kund tun.


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Ja mach dat mal... Mein Kumpel ist och voll aufgeregt.


----------



## belle-hro (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube mal nicht wirklich, dass man an einem WE-Crashkurs genausoviel beigebracht bekommt, wie an 12 oder mehr Abenden..... - Eben darum gibt es dann auch in Bayern eine *Mindestanzahl an zu leistenden Vorbereitungsstunden*... und die sind hier NICHT an einem WE zu schaffen Eine gewisse Berechtigung hat die Ablehnung solcher "Scheine" dann schon...


 
So nen Quatsch |uhoh: Die Mindestanzahl an Stunden beträgt in Bayern 30 Stunden |bigeyes Die kannste von mir aus an 5 Tagen oder 30 Tagen abhalten, unter Strich bleiben es 30 Stunden.
Und nur weil es in M/V keine geforderten Mindeststunden gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass hier den Teilnehmern nix beigebracht wird. |krach: Und ob ich meinen Teilnehmer den geforderten Stoff in 17 Stunden oder in z.B. 30 Stunden beibringe, ist doch völlig pups!
Ja, ja, wir wissen ja in Bayern is alles besser, schöner, größer und was weiß ich noch. Lassen wir mal das ganze unnütze Biogedöns weg und konzentriert sich auf das Wesentliche, bleiben in Bayern auch nur noch 20 Stunden übrig.

Das Bundesland Niedersachsen hat überhaupt kein Problem mit unserer Prüfung in Hinblick auf die Ausstellung des Fischereischeines. Nur der Beitritt in einem Verein gestaltet sich dort schwierig. Die lieben Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre glauben dort nämlich sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und nur ihre (Verbands-)Lehrgänge sind die Richtigen.
Wer so arrogant (wie leider auch in Bayern) daherkommt, soll sich nicht wundern, dass es bis heute keinen einheitlichen Standard bei den Lehrgängen und Prüfungen gibt.
Auch die Verbandsfunktionäre hier in M/V glauben immer noch, ihre Lehrgänge sind die besten der Welt und fordern sogar Lehrgangs- und Prüfungshoheit :v

Unter dem Strich bleibt: Auch gewerbliche Angelschulen bieten ihre Lehrgänge an und die werden den Teufel tun hier Blödsinn oder sogar Betrügereien (wie aus Bayern ja mal vorgeworfen |gr mit der Vorbereitung zu machen. Hier in M/V gibt es immerhin noch eine staatliche Prüfung, im Gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern.


So nu genug ausge:v


----------



## PapaBear (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

#6Yes, null Fehler bestanden.Hab den Prüfer etwas verschreckt da ich den Prüfungsbogen keine Zehn Minuten nach Erhalt wieder zurück gab und dennoch Null Fehler hatte. Der gute Mann meinte darauf das es wohl doch zu leicht war:vik:.Nu noch zur unteren Fischereibehörde und dann ist kein Gewässer mehr vor mir sicher#:


----------



## PapaBear (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Will mich nochmal für die tollen Tips bedanken, hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.


----------



## PapaBear (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Wo muß ich da eigentlich hin ? In die Havellchaussee oder in die Brückenstraße um mir den Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen?


----------



## Zanderrobert (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Also ich war in der Havelchaussee!

Hast Du schon einen Plan, was Du beangeln willst?


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> GLÜCK GEHABT!!
> 
> In Bayern muss ein Nachwweis über soundsoviele Pflichtstunden erbracht werden, um überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden - Ohne Kurs keine Prüfung... Das ist natürlich für Schichtarbeiter oder andere Berufsgruppen ein richtiger Mist....


 
30 stunden muß man Nachwweisen in ( Bayern ) ich finde das ganz ok das man was dafür tun muß und bei uns im kurs war es so gelegt das es immer samstags von 9:00 bis 15 oder 15:30 gemacht wurde wir hatten auch schichtarbeiter dabei hat aber gut geklappt bei dennen


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Genau, und ob man da nun allein lernt, oder mit 25 anderen Leuten ist doch egal. Den Richtigen Umgang mit Fisch und Rute, bringt einem auch im Kurs niemand bei.


 
Bein Führerschein lernste auch mit anderen zusammen 
ausserdem hat man da mächtig spaß  :q


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



belle-hro schrieb:


> So nen Quatsch |uhoh: Die Mindestanzahl an Stunden beträgt in Bayern 30 Stunden |bigeyes Die kannste von mir aus an 5 Tagen oder 30 Tagen abhalten, unter Strich bleiben es 30 Stunden.
> Und nur weil es in M/V keine geforderten Mindeststunden gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass hier den Teilnehmern nix beigebracht wird. |krach: Und ob ich meinen Teilnehmer den geforderten Stoff in 17 Stunden oder in z.B. 30 Stunden beibringe, ist doch völlig pups!
> Ja, ja, wir wissen ja in Bayern is alles besser, schöner, größer und was weiß ich noch. Lassen wir mal das ganze unnütze Biogedöns weg und konzentriert sich auf das Wesentliche, bleiben in Bayern auch nur noch 20 Stunden übrig.
> 
> ...


Ich bin kein Bayer aber eine Fränkin |supergri
und ich sag dir von nix kommt nix und es schadet keinen mal ein paar stunden in nen kurs zugehen ich finds gut was in Bayern alles gelernt werden muß und was man alles vorzeigen muß ob 30 stunden oder 50 wir haben die schwersten prüfungen von allem ( nachweislich) es ist deswegen schwer damits im #q bleibt 
( Ja, ja, wir wissen ja in Bayern is alles besser, schöner, größer und was weiß ich noch)
in Bayern vieleicht nicht aber in Oberfranken |rolleyes


----------



## padotcom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



Hechtlady schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Bayer aber eine Fränkin |supergri
> und ich sag dir von nix kommt nix und es schadet keinen mal ein paar stunden in nen kurs zugehen ich finds gut was in Bayern alles gelernt werden muß und was man alles vorzeigen muß ob 30 stunden oder 50 wir haben die schwersten prüfungen von allem ( nachweislich) es ist deswegen schwer damits im #q bleibt
> ( Ja, ja, wir wissen ja in Bayern is alles besser, schöner, größer und was weiß ich noch)
> in Bayern vieleicht nicht aber in Oberfranken |rolleyes


 
Dafür eine Quelle bitte!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*



padotcom schrieb:


> Dafür eine Quelle bitte!
> Vielen Dank!


 werde meinen kursleiter bescheid sagen er soll sich bei dir melden denn er hat uns das in jeden kurstag gesagt


----------



## PapaBear (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Na dann also Havellchaussee. Und beangeln werd ich erstmal alles. Vielleicht kommt es mal zu einer Spezialisierung aber im Moment hauptsache Flossen und maßig.


----------



## Zanderrobert (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Dein Optimismus in Ehren.
Aber; Ich muß Dir abraten, von dem Gebiet Oberhavel bis Tegeler See. Zumindest wenn Du kein Boot hast. Ist eine absolute Frechheit für Uferangler überhaupt Karten zu verkaufen.

Und bedenke: Du mußt für jedes Gebiet, extra bezahlen.

Petri Heil wünscht
Zr


----------



## PapaBear (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein als Berliner in einem anderen Bundesland machen*

Ich muß ja nur da in die Ecke um mir den Fischereischein ausstellen zulassen. Angeln werd ich wohl größtenteils in Sachsen-Anhalt. Da meine Angelspezis da wohnen.


----------

